# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Embalses - General >  Fichas de embalses

## pevema

Hola aqui os dejo un enlace desde el que podeis consultar las fichas de todos los embalses de España, espero que os sea util.
http://servicios3.mma.es/gahla/rec_h...tas/presas.jsp

Un saludo

----------


## jlois

Muy interesante el enlace Pevema, es para incluirlo en los favoritos...gracias.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de lugo.

Jose Luis.

----------

